# Problema con conector base hembra jack 3.5 mm.



## avila2474 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hola, tengo unn problema con la base jack hembra de 3.5mm. del mando a distancia de mi MP3. Según como se ponga, se oye un canál más fuerte que el otro o directamente se deja de oir. 

El problema es que el conector es muy dificil de conseguir, tengo publicado en otros foros a ver si hay alguien que sepa en donde lo puedo conseguir, pero no son foros especializados como éste. Vosotros que sois entendidos en el tema, me pueden decir a donde puedo conseguir éste jack?? Si necesitan la imágen más grande avisarme ya que la tengo.

Saludos!!!


----------



## AZ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yo repasaría soldaduras puede que tengas alguna falsa.
Antonio.


----------

